

10 Chinese satellites deployed to search for missing plane - hkphooey
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1445698/10-chinese-satellites-deployed-search-missing-plane

======
hkphooey
If you see a paywall:

 _" China's defence ministry will redeploy 10 satellites to join the hunt for
the Malaysia Airlines jet that disappeared on Saturday with 239 people on
board after three days of fruitless searching.

...

Hong Kong's Civil Aviation Department said it had received a report from the
crew of a Cathay Pacific plane flying from Hong Kong to Kuala Lumpur at about
3pm that debris was spotted near Vung Tau, off southeast Vietnam.

...

But the location of the debris does not match the path expected to have been
taken by Malaysia Airlines flight MH370, which should have flown over Ho Chi
Minh City. The location supplied to the Civil Aviation Department was more
than 125 kilometres southeast of the original flight path."_

Also in a separate story:

 _" Malaysia Airlines was convicted two years ago for boarding a passenger
against the wishes of a foreign government by falsifying passport identity
records, it has emerged, and was also prosecuted for a similar incident in
2007"_

